# Trim around kitchen patio door



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What are you doing exactly---???

If you are going to drywall the opening you are on the right track---sort of--the blocking above the door is not back 1/2" to accept drywall.

If you are going to use wood trim, the drywall jamb extenders you added need to be removed and replaced with wood---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Either way your going to return the jambs, drywall or wood that plywood on top at the top of the door sticks out to far.
It should have came out even on all side with the rough framing, not the finished walls.


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Either way your going to return the jambs, drywall or wood that plywood on top at the top of the door sticks out to far.
> It should have came out even on all side with the rough framing, not the finished walls.


I can take that out easy enough. If I use wood trim, won't that cover that plywood?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It still would have to be flush with the drywall.
Do you really want to have to use that wide a board to cover up that mistake and have it be different the rest of the house?


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

Found some inexpensive casing and rosettes. Not very unique but just a little bit of uniqueness to help dress up the door. Also not too much different from casing around other doors bought at box store.

What's the best way to fill holes from nail gun? Wood filler? painters putty?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

it's hard to tell from the pic but it looks like you have too much packing in there
there should be room between the framing and the unit especially at the head to allow for movement and insulation


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> it's hard to tell from the pic but it looks like you have too much packing in there
> there should be room between the framing and the unit especially at the head to allow for movement and insulation


There's 1/2" around sides and top, packed loosely with fiberglass.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pull it out and spray foam it.


----------

